

JQuery plugin for turning form inputs into a js object - mazondo
https://github.com/mazondo/formalizedata

======
mazondo
formalizeData has been updated to support many more input types (I believe
most of them now). I use it all the time in my backbonejs apps for pulling
inputs from forms and converting to json before sending to the server.
Feedback is greatly appreciated!

